# KOLKATA | Atmosphere | 152m x 2 | 39 fl x 2 | U/C



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Have a Home on the ‘Clouds’ in Kolkata’s “Atmosphere”






> The Indian luxury real estate is booming these days with some great works of architecture coming up. The best and most expensive example is Mukesh Ambani’s 27-floor personal home “Antilia” in Mumbai. Another great specimen is being developed by the Forum Group in Kolkata. Called “Atmosphere,” it is a 550-crore luxury residential condominium project whose most picturesque feature is “Deya,” (means cloud in Bengali), a structure joining the twin towers of the building.
> 
> Designed by the Singapore based Arc Studio, it is like a hanging sculpture at a height of 500 feet. Deya will be 320 feet in width, with 55,000 square feet of usable space and will have a silver lining featuring 15,000 kinetic discs on its surface to keep it glowing. It will take approximately INR 100 crores to build just this structure.
> 
> ...


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

A larger rendering courtesy WAN


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

omg! just wow :drool:


----------



## BengaliTiger (Feb 5, 2011)

To follow the construction updates of this project, Check this forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317439

Atmosphere is U/C now.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

That thread doesn't show any construction updates, so how do we know it's really U/C?


The thread does oontain a number of good renders, though. Like this one:


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*PROJECT INFORMATION*

This thread has not been updated for quite some time. Adding the details of the project.

*Location*: E M Bypass, next to Science City
*Category*: Residential Skyvillas
*Developer*: Forum Projects
*Architects*: Arc Studio, Singapore & Edifice Consultants
*Launched*: 2011
Status: Pilling work has been completed. The twin towers have risen to 4th level.
Project Details: 
Being built on *3 acres of land*, Atmosphere is a *Rs 550 cr project* & an attempt at redefining the term “luxury living”. Atmosphere consists of *2 towers of effectively 39 levels, 500 ft high (152.4 m), 165 ft apart*. These towers comprise of *80 villas* stacked on top of each other. Ranging in size from *6000 sft to 8750 sft*, these villas include both Single Floor Villas and Double Floor Villas. The Outer wing of each tower will house the Double Floor Villas (32 nos, 16 in each tower) while the Inner wing will house the Single Floor ones (48 nos, 24 in each tower). To ensure that all the villas have a great view, the lowest villa begins at the 5th level. Thus the residential stretch occupies till 36th level.

Hanging between the two towers (above the Inner wing) at a height of *400 ft. is "Deya"*. This suspended structure, a “floating cloud sculpture”, which will be lit up by* LED lamps at night and will have a ‘silver lining’ with 15,000 kinetic discs shimmering on its surface*, is not just a green roof. *Spread over 55,000 sq ft, and spanning across 4 levels*, this residents’ club will be the most exclusive club in the country, with only the 80 families that live here as its members. Apart from being an object of art, Deya will house every leisurely activity and recreational facility that one could want attached to one’s home, from multigym, spas, and swimming pools, to party decks, conference rooms and a movie theatre! What’s more there’s even a squash court and a virtual golf course at that height!

*The Team*:
*Design Architect*: ARC STUDIO, SINGAPORE
*Local Architect*: EDIFICE CONSULTANTS
*Structural Design Engineer*: WEB STRUCTURES
*Civil & Structural Engineer*: M N CONSULTANTS
*MEP Consultant*: WSP GROUP
*Façade Consultant*: BUILDING FAÇADE GROUP (BFG)
*Lighting Consultant*: LIGHTING PLANNERS ASSOCIATES 

Official Website
http://www.forumatmosphere.com/html/index.php


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

Some more renders

The Villas


















The Club on "Deya"


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*NEWS*

*Indian Architecture Marvel "Atmosphere" wins Prestigious Asia Pacific Property Awards 2012*. Forum Projects have been awarded in the category of Residential High Rise Development, competing against a record number of entries from 17 countries in the Asia-Pacific Region. 

Source

http://www.forumprojects.in/forum_press/images/cecr-may-2012.jpg


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*ON-SITE UPDATES*

Photos taken Nov '12




























All photos cc - soumalya747 (SSC forumer)

Updates can also be tracked on Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Forum-Atmosphere/220073261372064


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

:nuts: wow! this is an incredible design.

good to see its construction is progressing.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, very nice building! :cheers: It's a pity it isn't a bit taller, but still, very nice.


----------



## Samrat (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## studdmanster (Oct 21, 2009)

finally i came accross it!!!....:cheers:


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

Some more renders


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Project Updates*

06.03.2013

A fleeting glimpse of the site at night.
The 5th level slab constrcution in progress


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting April 23rd photo-update



Suncity said:


> photo cc rights Biswarup Ganguly
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

scale model of Atmosphere at Kolkata's Forum gallery-



BengaliTiger said:


> Source: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.232521270127263.53794.220073261372064&type=1
> 
> 
> Model of Atmosphere at Forum Gallery


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X POSTING UPDATES:



soumalya747 said:


> Tower I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

aerial view of Atmosphere; the two towers are seen at the bottom of the photo:











studdmanster said:


> An aerial shot:
> DSC04085 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Hermansyah (Aug 17, 2013)

n20 said:


> aerial view of Atmosphere; the two towers are seen at the bottom of the photo:


Hmmmm.... Fantastic....


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting updates



Suncity said:


> _photo cc rights Biswarup Ganguly_
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

